# grandMA onPC and 3d aren't talking



## Nigelje (Apr 20, 2010)

Just downloaded the latest versions of 3d and onPC for the old desks, but they just will not recognise each other. I load up a show in the desk, then boot up 3d on the same dual monitor powerful computer and.................nuffink., I cant "join" a session, its greyed out, any help?


----------



## RonaldBeal (Apr 20, 2010)

In OnPC... set the IP address to 127.0.0.1 (TCP/IP Local Loopback address)
Then start session...
Been a while since I used 3d... if there is an option to set ip address also use 127.0.0.1, and it should work.
RB


----------



## ship (Apr 20, 2010)

RonaldBeal said:


> In OnPC... set the IP address to 127.0.0.1 (TCP/IP Local Loopback address)
> Then start session...
> Been a while since I used 3d... if there is an option to set ip address also use 127.0.0.1, and it should work.
> RB



Grand Ma's also have problems with lesser grades of data cable. Don't know if it helps but it could become a problem at times.


----------



## Nigelje (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help but........the ip's are the same already although the console has 127.0.0.1(100) no idea what the 100 in parenthisis is about. and both programs are running on the same computer so cable isnt the problem


----------



## stradivarius (Apr 22, 2010)

If you run GrandMA 1 onPC, make sure that GrandMA 3D is in ma1 mode, otherwise it won't connect


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but My question involves the GrandMA 3d 2 software with on PC 2 software both are on the same network but it doesn't display the session.


----------



## willbb123 (Dec 4, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread but My question involves the GrandMA 3d 2 software with on PC 2 software both are on the same network but it doesn't display the session.



Are the onPC and 3d compatible software versions? OnPc and 3d need to match.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 4, 2012)

yep both are running version 2


----------



## Techfiend (Dec 5, 2012)

Same machine, or two different machines on the same network?

Apologies if the following questions seem silly....

Is the MA hosting the session? Is the IP on the console correct for the network that is being connected to? Same for 3d.

Let me know if things are able to be solved, or if more assistance is needed.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 5, 2012)

Two separate machines, I got them "supposedly" on the same session now the stage wont reflect what fixtures are patched an positioned on the On PC


----------



## Techfiend (Dec 5, 2012)

Can you see the 3D machine in the session from onPC?

When you update your patch does the show get 'pushed' to 3d, or 'pushed' at all?


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't see the 3D machine from the onPC and supposedly its supposed to sync automatically.


----------



## StNic54 (Dec 5, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> I can't see the 3D machine from the onPC and supposedly its supposed to sync automatically.



GrandMA onPC and GrandMA 3d need to be set where they have identical IP addresses (even run on same machine) and then the GrandMA 3d has to be the slave, and the MAonPC has to be the master. From there, I don't believe you'll be joining a session, rather you'll be automatically sync'd. If not, create a session, and have MA3d join it. Its been awhile since I've done it on my machine, but no problems since. The connection tab on the bottom will show a green heart, and your show will load up.

Oh, and always check your versions: MA won't sync up with other consoles, other PCs, other programs like 3d, or even iPhone remotes if the versions are different.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 6, 2012)

StNic54 said:


> GrandMA onPC and GrandMA 3d need to be set where they have* identical IP addresses*...



Wouldn't that cause issues with the network. Same IP's would transmit to the router and cause the router to just dump the packets.


----------



## dibbs (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes it would. Set console to 192.168.0.1 or something like that. Set the PC to 192.168.0.xxx. make sure you are using a network switch if your network adapter doesn't do auto switching.
Turn off your firewall. Make sure 3d is running as administrator. In the ma3d choose the same IP as what you set up on your network adapter. You will need to close and reopen the program for this to take effect. On the console start a session and under the Visualizer ta b in net. work configuration choose add. Select you pc. You will now need to right click on the column session member so that it says yes. At this point the show should upload from the console. If you already started to add elements on the ma3d side. You should do this in reverse so that the starts the session.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll have to try that tomorrow, little late to run the software. I go them connected before but the MA3D just wont show the stage. I'll see if I can make it work though...


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 6, 2012)

Over at MA-share.net , some wombat named "alexwhughes" suggested this video:

Without knowing the poster, I can't speak to its veracity.
.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 6, 2012)

Unfortunately that's on a single pc...


----------



## dibbs (Dec 6, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> Unfortunately that's on a single pc...



It's still a pretty decent guide. Just set your IPs like I mentioned instead of using loop back.
Like it mentions make sure you are using the same version of ma3d as you have on the desk.
Also make sure your session id is 1 on both units.


----------



## Techfiend (Dec 6, 2012)

Duck, please check your PMs. If those steps work for you I will be happy to share with everyone. If not, more tweaking before they get shared!


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I can get it connected now its showing its the master of a session its joining, so not sure what the deal is with that. One thing to note however is that the onPC is wireless while the 3d visualizer is physically attached to the network

Edit: so for *Explitive* and giggles i tried to connect it locally, (on the same computer) and it connects... Now to get it to work on different computers.


----------



## Focus (Dec 8, 2012)

Try using wired connections for both PCs. I have had no luck with wifi, but cat5 to the router works fine.


----------



## dibbs (Dec 8, 2012)

If you have a router involved make sure that the console doesn't have the same IP as the router.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 8, 2012)

Router is set to 192.168.0.1, and the console is 206. Zzz.x.x


----------



## Focus (Dec 8, 2012)

Connect both computers to a router, unless you have set the PCs to static ip adresses, the Router will give each one a IP using DHCP. It will start with 192.168. In each program under network settings you should be able to set the program to the same IP as the PC. This should tale care of it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 8, 2012)

So there's no way to leave the laptop(onPC) on wireless?


----------



## Focus (Dec 9, 2012)

It might work fine, but I have not tryed it recently. I only suggest getting it working over a wired connection first, to eliminate other posible problems that may exist. You may also want to check out MA-share.net


----------



## dibbs (Dec 9, 2012)

Set your console to 192.168.0.11. Set your computers IP to 192.1688.0.12. Make sure to select this IP in maid as weel


----------

